# 1939 Mercury Pacemaker Project For Sale or TRADE



## fsh4bass (Nov 9, 2011)

So, i've decided to sell my mercury pacemaker project, It currently is 100 percent disassembled, and the frame has been sandblasted and primed by a professional painter no garage and spray can jobs here. It has most original parts, except the fenders i think are Shelby, no pedals, and no seat pad. It has the original post and spring assembly though. It has the original head shroud, but it has small piece missing from one side, easily repaired or there are people on here selling reproductions. Im open to offers, and trades for other Complete or mostly finished balloon tire bicycle. Let me know what you have, and am open to offers.


----------



## fsh4bass (Nov 9, 2011)

*Side Note*

I have the original sprocket, not shown in picture as well


----------



## fsh4bass (Nov 12, 2011)

*Side note*

Im also up for trades for things outside of bicycles, im big into any outdoor sport ,hunting, fishing, etc. Let me know what you got


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 12, 2011)

nice bike, maybe you should put it in the buy sell trade section, more people might find it there.
do you have a cash asking price?


----------



## vincev (Nov 12, 2011)

Maybe have something to trade.where are you located?


----------



## fsh4bass (Nov 14, 2011)

I put it up in both Categories, and im in southern CA


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 14, 2011)

bring it to the Cyclone Coaster Swap this weekend, someone will deal you out of it!


----------

